# Ribble. What's the verdict?



## Backswing (9 Jan 2009)

Hi all, been hanging around the forum for a wee while but this is my first post and would really appreciate any advice you can give.
I'd been away from cycling for several years before getting myself a MTB about 6 years ago and getting back in the saddle, but I'm now looking to get myself a road bike. However, I'm finding myself going skelly eyed looking at what's available and not really appreciating the differences between the bikes I'm looking at.
As part of my search I was advised to take a look at the Ribble site, and on the surface of it there appears some good deals to be had. There are a couple of options I quite fancy, one of their complete bikes and another option put together via their bikebuilder section; though this is a bit of a lottery as I know slightly less than hee haw about the various components. 
Both of these bikes I'm looking at have Ultegra groupsets, which I'm advised are decent components, though I know nothing else about the merits of the other bits and pieces. As this is likely to be the last time I fork out for such a purchase(well so Mrs tells me), I don't want to get it wrong.
Basically, before I take the plunge I'm looking for any advice you can give as regards your experience with Ribble bike components and build quality etc. 

Thanks a lot...


----------



## gavintc (9 Jan 2009)

I have an oldish alu Ribble winter bike. It does the job. A little bit boring and solid, but it is a winter bike. I am really attached to it and love riding it. I just wish it was a little bit lighter, especially when I am working on a hill. Quality is excellent for the money.

I have no experience of the more expensive end of Ribble - but their winter bike is very good.


----------



## Tarbo (9 Jan 2009)

*Ribble...*

Like Gavintc, I use a Ribble for a winter bike. Used to be my main bike until I got my carbon. (And I only got that because I got offered it at a very good price). Anyway, I really like the Ribble, again it's got ultegra all round but has carbon forks and rear stays.

Can't fault the quality, I would buy another without thinking twice.


----------



## Smokin Joe (9 Jan 2009)

I'm another Ribble fan, I've had the winter frame for three years and it is terrific value for money. All the reports I've heard about their top end frames have been very good too.


----------



## RedBike (9 Jan 2009)

Another Ribble fan. Their winter bike is a bit on the heavy side; but that doesn't really matter. It seems to go well enough up the hills. 
For how much it's cost I can't fault it.


----------



## a_n_t (9 Jan 2009)

love my ribble winter trainer, for £500 its a steal!

<------ hey look! i'm on it there!


----------



## youngoldbloke (9 Jan 2009)

I have had a 7005 SL Veloce for almost 15 months - one of their Special Edition bikes (by far the best value if you compare like with like with Bikebuilder). Love it, no problems, great value. Go there and get yourself measured up before ordering online, if you can, (might be best to phone first) and you can check out their bikes in the shop.


----------



## Dave5N (9 Jan 2009)

Good bikes, good value.


----------



## Backswing (9 Jan 2009)

Thanks for the feedback, these are reassuringly positive.
I was looking at the 7005 SL Ultegra Race Double origionally, from their Special Bike Edition range which at £869 I thought was good value, but then thought I may be better off with a triple(planning to have the bike a while and my legs aren't gettin any younger). Unfortunately, to get the Ultegra triple it looks like I have to go through the Bikebuilder which adds a few more pennies onto the price and is getting to the limit of my budget.
I'm planning to go down to Preston next Friday to have a look and hopefully get measured up. 
Thanks again for the input...


----------



## yello (10 Jan 2009)

Amazing how times change isn't it? Several years ago, as I recall, people would be shouting 'run away!' about Ribble. To be fair, I think that was about the mail/web order service rather than their product but the name was definitely tainted. It's pleasing to hear good reports now.


----------



## Mortiroloboy (10 Jan 2009)

They(Ribble) did get some bad press about their mail order. That said, most of the old timers in my club ride a ribble as a winter hack, they are a sort of 'classic' club riders hack, excellent VFM, if a little uninspiring. I note that this year they have gone away from Campy and are using Tiagra :0( you'd be better off getting the frame and building it up yourself if you want a specific groupset.


----------



## peanut (10 Jan 2009)

yep another Ribble fan here also.

I still have an early 90's 653 flo pink steel Ribble and its still my favourite.
Ribble have worked really hard in recent years to turn their reputation around. I would recommend them without reservation.

Ahem Ribble my address to send the frame to is,............


----------



## pwh91 (10 Jan 2009)

Very happy with my Ribble Winter bike, which arrived in December. £500 for a Campy equipped bike - should have been Mirage equipped, but a rear mech and brakes turned out to be Veloce . No problems, delivered in 3 weeks as promised. They're a bit surly on the phone but at least they're now accurate.


----------



## fossyant (11 Jan 2009)

Another Ribble dribble bike owner.....my training bike 653..total work horse, but really tight clearance, only bought the frame...(after my 653 Graham Weigh was written off by a van......) and tis a Terry Dolan one...tis great....


----------



## yello (12 Jan 2009)

Do you only ride on the hoods & drops fossy? Those bars look seriously angled!


----------

